# Motive Unclear!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Some random guy decided to park his car in my neighbor's driveway and they've attracted a lot of attention!

 

Could it be the pot heads looking for revenge???


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow that is a lot of attention. Never a bright idea, cops take that stuff seriously, always think of worst case like explosives.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Wasn't sure which car you were talking about for a long time. That sure is a lot of attention though.

BTW, it would be a VERY good idea to pixelate faces, license plates, and all that other stuff that gives info away in your pictures before posting... You don't want any unfortunate things coming your way.


----------

